

Ultimate List of Startup Resources (Part 1) - travislevell
http://fi.co/resources

======
travislevell
There is SO much content out there on how to start your company, but few
resources (if any) walk you through what to do from day one all the way up to
scaling and getting funding. This is the first chapter of a chronologically
sorted guide on how to start a company

